

South Korea's Simple Way to Indicate Vacant Parking Lots - kschua
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw9g9OVHdJI

======
atburrow
Save oil by using another precious resource: helium.

------
QuantumDoja
I like the simplicity of it.

